

Browserless ClojureScript - michaelsbradley
http://swannodette.github.io/2014/12/21/browserless-clojurescript/

======
tracker1
I think that this is pretty cool, and nice to see things have progressed as
much as it has.

For the most part, I don't use a browser for most of my JS development (I'm
all JS, though transpile ES6->ES5). Node has brought in some great things
purely as tooling for JS projects, let alone running servers, and processing
scripts.

I'm a big fan of node.js and have been for about five years now. It was really
the first great general purpose server-side JS implementation. I've used
several others (Synchronet, Aptana/Jaxer, GLUEscript, etc) and node continues
to be my favorite.

I really like where ES6/7 are going, as soon as async/await are in the runtime
it will definitely kickass.

